# Snatched some mullet



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Went with my wife's grandfather on Friday to Black Creek to snatch some mullet. Pulled up at Nancie's about 6:30 and were surprised to only be the second boat there. Other boat was on the "hole." They were catching steady while we got set up. We had our limit by about 10:30 and called it a day. Ly's were really thick. Saved them to use as catfish bait. We even snatched a 16inch speckled trout and a boat down from us snatched a 20inch redfish. 

Cleaned the mullet and then put them on the smoker for some smoked mullet dip. I don't understand why people don't eat mullet. Smoked mullet is dang hard to beat. 

Saturday I shot some ducks and started building a fish cleaning table. What else is there to do with 20mph winds? 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fins and feathers baby! Me likey!!! Well done on that box of mullet!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

My Dad used to snatch mullet when I was a kid. All I remember is he used a big treble hook.
Give us a rundown on how to do it, if you don't mind. 
Seems like Dad used to use a Mitchell 302 and an 8' rod. I'm thinking the hook was weighted.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

welldoya said:


> My Dad used to snatch mullet when I was a kid. All I remember is he used a big treble hook.
> Give us a rundown on how to do it, if you don't mind.
> Seems like Dad used to use a Mitchell 302 and an 8' rod. I'm thinking the hook was weighted.


 
20lb line down to swivel with a half or quarter ounce weight above the swivel. Then about 6-10 inches of line with a 2/0 treble half way and another at the end. Put a piece of green or pink cut bass worm on each treble and throw it out. Toss a scoop full of sinking dog feed ever so often. 

Lots of different poles and reels used. Mainly fly rods. Guess people like the sensitivity in them but also have a good backbone.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That mullet dip looks awesome! And nice bag of woodies!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> 20lb line down to swivel with a half or quarter ounce weight above the swivel. Then about 6-10 inches of line with a 2/0 treble half way and another at the end. Put a piece of green or pink cut bass worm on each treble and throw it out. Toss a scoop full of sinking dog feed ever so often.
> 
> Lots of different poles and reels used. Mainly fly rods. Guess people like the sensitivity in them but also have a good backbone.


 
I'm assuming you just look for schools ? You don't blind cast do you ?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I'm assuming you just look for schools ? You don't blind cast do you ?




Nah, you anchor up next to a canal that flows into the bay and sit there and throw out feed and a line. Those holes stay baited up cause there is almost always boats sitting there snatching mullet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. Going to Milton on Wednesday and will stop by the mullet hole for a few minutes. Heard reports that the fish are small. Lots of silvers.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great trip there Skiff. I haven't fished them in a while. Were they 'silvers'? Usually in the colder months blacks are moving out and the silvers are coming in.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Great trip there Skiff. I haven't fished them in a while. Were they 'silvers'? Usually in the colder months blacks are moving out and the silvers are coming in.


Seemed to be a mix of both silver and blacks.

To start off with most were small but the size seemed to get bigger as the morning went on.


----------



## basshole (Apr 21, 2014)

Who doesn't eat mullet? That's a tasty fish. Never had smoked dip, but it sure looks good. Always eat mine fried.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Great report and love the pics. Shoot the ducks on the river?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

olegator said:


> Great report and love the pics. Shoot the ducks on the river?


Shot them off of a friends hunting lease. Lease is close to Wrights Creek and the river...but not terribly close.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

skiff89_jr said:


> Seemed to be a mix of both silver and blacks.
> 
> To start off with most were small but the size seemed to get bigger as the morning went on.



Tomorrow I will see if you left any down there. Did a little recon this afternoon from Boynton Cutoff Ramp. First time to launch at this location


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Tomorrow I will see if you left any down there. Did a little recon this afternoon from Boynton Cutoff Ramp. First time to launch at this location


Good luck!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*A mixed day on the Choctawhatchee*

I was not gung-ho to rise so early this morning. In fact, almost turned over and went back to sleep....but finally managed to stumble to the coffee pot and get it going while I took care of morning chores. 

Managed to launch about 7:15 at Black Creek Lodge and headed to the mullet hole. Already 8 boats had it pretty well wrapped up so went on up Mitchell River to the Williams Lake cutoff to Indian River, then up to the Choctawhatchee and over to the Middle Mouth mullet hole. Dumped about half a 5 gallon bucket of bait. An hour later and not a single bite I went up river and fished bream. I don't think there is much activity going on at this spot or South Mouth. All the action seems to be at Nancy's Cut. 

While at Middly Mouth there were six boats trolling for specks, but I didn't see anyone catch anything. The all left not long after I got to the hole. This was about 8 o'clock or so. I did hear one say he got 2 keeper specks on top water right after daylight. 

Just above Dunwoody there is a long eddy. Sort of an unusual place with such a large area where the water near shore moves slowly up stream. Caught about 20 bream but kept only 5 nice eating size. Fished several spots up stream and even past the Sisters, but nothing going on.

So about 1 pm I went back down to the Nancy's Cut mullet hole and all the boats were gone except one that was just leaving. He claimed a limit. I began fishing and caught a couple and maybe 10 or 12 alewives. Alewives were a real problem all the time I was there. Must have caught 2 dozen. Maybe I should have saved them for catfish bait....hmmmm.. don't know if they work on cats or not, 

A little later one of the early boats returned. He had been upriver shellcracker fishing with earthworms and had a dozen nice ones. He fished the hole for an hour early this morning and said he saw only 3 mullet caught among the bunch of boats. 

I ended up with 8 mullet and quit at 2:30. The other guy had about that many and was staying a little longer. 

Sure was a lot of boat traffic today. Lot of kids with their parents which is good.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It's crazy how those mullet vanish so quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ooops....didn't mean to post my report here and sort of hi-jack your thread. Thought I started a new one. Anyway, I think they were still there as I could see a good many with the side scan. You could tell a difference between them and the thick bait fish. It was just hard to hang one with so many bites from alewives. Sure did a lot of snatching just to get the few I did. 
I'm thinking some of the morning boats may have done pretty good before they left.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was going to Milton today, but talked myself out of it. Gun season starts tomorrow so fishing will be put on the back burner.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I was going to Milton today, but talked myself out of it. Gun season starts tomorrow so fishing will be put on the back burner.


Yep, hunting will thin the fishing crowd for sure. Only thing I hunt is squirrels now and then. Will keep up the fishing through the winter, but have to admit I'm at the point when exceptionally cold morning will see me getting a much later start for the river.


----------

